# YIKES! Drain Porcupine!



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Must be a diabetic working here:


----------



## 15807brett (Jun 21, 2013)

Yea seen that before, we were renovating a high rise and had to cut into the sewer main for the addition. Not a good area a lot of drugs the whole pipe was filled with needles, be careful what you touch.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

My last shops office was next door to an P.O.R.N. shop and a strip club, the adult shop had a failing septic system that would cause a backed up tank as well as a backed up main literally every two weeks, I absolutely hated doing work at that place...needles condoms like you've never seen. Many times I would have to wait to get access to the restroom as there were usually two dudes in there getin it on.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You can't say **** on here?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Well I'll be darned.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I saw my old man pull a Jetter hose back and have needles hanging off of it. Got so pissed he just started cussing and mumbling and cut the hose off with a sawzall and drove away with it still in the pipe. I wasn't sure what to do so I got in my truck and drove away too. Never found out what happened to that hose or nozzle


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Well I'll be darned.


Well at least we can used darned!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> I saw my old man pull a Jetter hose back and have needles hanging off of it. Got so pissed he just started cussing and mumbling and cut the hose off with a sawzall and drove away with it still in the pipe. I wasn't sure what to do so I got in my truck and drove away too. Never found out what happened to that hose or nozzle


^^^this, I didn't mention it but after jetting it the first time and seeing prolly 8 or so pinholes in jetter hose, we only cabled line thereafter.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Had that happen to me at an apartment house. Landlord was standing right next to me. First one that came back he was on the phone to the cops. They ended up arresting the tenant for heroin.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

At least they were nice enough to cap them back off...


----------



## msheldonmaster (Nov 3, 2010)

The worst one I had was an abortion clinic that was flushing medical waste down the toilet. Very disturbing experience. It winded up on the news.


----------

